# Anyone have a Ridgid TP1300LS planer?



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Im in the market for a planer in the $300 range and the ridgid TP1300LS is really calling my name. Does anyone have any comments about it. I just want to make sure there isn't a better bang for the buck out there in that price range. Anyone?


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

I do not own one, but the Ridgid TP1300LS is going to be my next big purchase. Go here and read the reviews. Pretty much all in favor of the unit.
http://www.epinions.com/reviews/Ridgid_13_Thickness_Planer_TP1300


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, I have pretty much read about every review on the internet that is out there and most of them have been positive, actually I can't even remember if I have read a bad one or not. I'm just pretty much wondering if there is anything out there that would be better in the same price range.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Ridgid 1300 has been replaced with a 3 blade model....maybe the 4332? Any 1300 you find would likely be new old stock. I'd also consider the DW734, DW735, Delta 22580, Delta TP400LS, and Makita 2012. All well proven machines....sale prices vary a lot.


----------



## Scott7975 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have the newer version of the 1300 and it works really well. Better dust collection from what I have read ( i can say the dust collection is good but cant compare to the 1300 cuz i never had one) makes nice clean cuts and repeat a cut feature is cool. 
The only thing is the newer model does not come with a stand like the 1300 but it easily can be put on my bench.


----------



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

Woodworkers Journal had a comparison over all the price ranges a few issues ago. Tried the website to see if it was archived, but I couldn't find it.

IIRC, the Ridgid ranked high in that price range, or maybe it was the DeWalt. In any case, neither of them was their top choice. (nope, I can't remember what it was..)

I do recall that their criteria in your price range was that the planer should ideally have three blades, and that it should have two speeds.


----------



## sao95 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have that planer and I have no issues with it, I do wish it had three blades just to reduce wear, but the blades for it are reversable and are fairly cheap, so the third blade isn't that important to me. The dust vent does easily get clogged, but I just took it off so it wasn't a big deal to me. For the price I don't think it can be beat.


----------



## KingTodd (Sep 9, 2009)

*Own Ridgid planer myself.*



firefighteremt153 said:


> Im in the market for a planer in the $300 range and the ridgid TP1300LS is really calling my name. Does anyone have any comments about it. I just want to make sure there isn't a better bang for the buck out there in that price range. Anyone?


Yes, I own this planer for more than two years and it's running great. Less complex machine and when you take a good care of it and it will work for you for years.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I own this planer, got it off of craigslist for 150 and I love it. The older model has 2 knives and a cutterhead lock on two posts, the new one has three knives and no cutterhead lock but supported on four posts. I have no dust collection issues even with the 2 1/2" port that I use. The planer comes with both 4 and 2 1/2 ports in the same dust chute, you just cap the one you don't need off. The three blade is supposed to be smoother but I find the two blade to be very smooth too. A lot of to do about finding blades for these, but my HD stocks both, can't say about others though. Also, I get little to no snipe if I feed my wood right. Hope that helps!


----------

